# benchtop 8 1/4" compound mitre saw



## nickeyc (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a benchtop 8 1/4" compound mitre saw. something has happened when it is turned on and the trigger pressed the blade starts alright but shorty a shaft on the motor side (right) spins out and the saw stops. how do I fix this if at all.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

either trigger is going or the brushes are getting bad

what make is it


----------



## nickeyc (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought some years ago at kmart. on the motor there is a shaft that that will come out an stop the blade. it appears that there is a rubber stop that fits in over the shaft to keep it from coming out


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if its not a higher end saw i woulnd waste much time dealing with it.. most repair centres wont have parts for cheapy tools


----------

